# Nach Wochen wieder aus dem KH zurück



## RuhrpottNobby (16 Jan. 2011)

*Hallo ihr lieben,

nach fast 2 monatigem KH Aufenthalt wieder zurück.


Hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ?
Also alles gute im neuen Jahr 2011

Euer Nobby*​


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2011)

Hallo zurück Nobby hoffe dir geht es jetzt besser


----------



## Punisher (16 Jan. 2011)

Willkommen zurück, ich hoffe dir gehts wieder gut


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Jan. 2011)

Hoffentlich hast Du alles überstanden!

Ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Q (17 Jan. 2011)

schön von Dir zu lesen!  Alles Gute und WB


----------



## General (17 Jan. 2011)

Welcome back Nobby :thumbup:


----------



## DonEnrico (17 Jan. 2011)

Ich hoffe auch, daß es Dir besser geht!!:thumbup:Gruß Don Enrico!:thumbup:


----------



## Crash (17 Jan. 2011)

Welcome back Nobby :thumbup:


----------



## starmaker (17 Jan. 2011)

hoffe es geht dir wieder besser , willkommen zurück an board


----------



## Spezi30 (18 Jan. 2011)

schön, vom Namen her kenne ich dich noch, hoffe es geht dir jetzt besser. KH ist nie schön


----------



## Katzun (19 Jan. 2011)

willkommen zurück nobby, ich hoffe du hast alles gut überstanden


----------



## IcyCold (19 Jan. 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute und weiterhin viel Gesundheit und Gute Besserung!!!


----------

